# My Kindle just updated to 2.5 but I have a question



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I had turned on the Whispernet and noticed that my Kindle was trying to update itself. So I quickly uninstalled the screensaver hack and, voila!, Kindle updated to version 2.5.  Now I have a question:  Can I reinstall the screensaver hack that worked with version 2.3.3 so that I have my own screensavers back, or must I wait for a new screensaver hack  Please advise.
Thanks, Judith


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are the first so far.... nothing bad should happen if you try it. Good luck!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations!  New Noreve and new Kindle update in the same weekend!  

I don't have any hacks, but I've read to go to the site you got them from and chances are they have updated the hacks or said if they are still good.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll see what I can find and give it a try.  I'll keep you all posted.  Wish me luck.
Judith


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Darn! I tried to reinstall the former screensaver hack twice, but it wouldn't update. Drat. I guess we'll have to wait for an updated screensaver hack. <sigh>
Judith


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

What model of Kindle do you have? You were in a unique situation to save your bin file, but it's a little late now


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the K2i.  I don't have a clue about bin files.  Oh well.  Thanks anyway.
Judith


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, that bin file is worth more than a noreve cover at the moment!  Everyone wants it.  And until the hackers can get their hands on it, no more screensaver and font hacks either.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

What's a bin file?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The bin file is the update file. Grab that and share it and everyone can update.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Lulucello this is going to sound like a strange question but becausse of another thread, what is the registration date on your kindle? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Pretty much everyone had their Kindle update...this has been coming up on and off for over a week now.

Nothing new, and it's not update related...just happened for some reason.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Morpheus Freak hardly anyone has had the 2.5 update as it has only been sent to a few kindles while in beta testing.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Oooh!
I'm jealous of your update. LOL!!
I also have a K2i and never got the 2.3.4 update for some weird reason, and I almost always have my wireless on, so that wasn't the problem.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm loving the dog dog dog cat avatar trend in this thread.

blazfglori, the 2.3.4 update was pointless, I still don't know what it was supposed to do, so don't worry about it.  Release notes would've been nice, Amazon!  I'm quite excited about the new update.  I usually download updates as soon as they become available, so to have to sit and wait while others get shiny new options to play with stinks!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

For those of us that are still on 2.3, will we need to update to 2.4 before getting 2.5?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I never got the 2.3.4 update, either.  I don't know for sure, but my guess is that it won't make any difference with receiving 2.5.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> For those of us that are still on 2.3, will we need to update to 2.4 before getting 2.5?


There was no 2.4 update. You will get 2.5.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Riddlemethis-
Where do I find the registration date?
Judith


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

PUSHKA
How does one "grab the bin file"?  When my partner's Kindle updates I'll try to grab her's, but I really don't have a clue about how to do this.

Judith


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

If you go to your settings page it will have a registration date on it.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My registration date is still 4/8/10, the day I received Zelda.  And I turn my Wispernet on and off several times a day.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey lulucello -  if your kindle is connected to your PC, and you see that you are receiving the download, wait for it to finish downloading and before it restarts, the bin file will be sitting in the root directory.  Once it restarts however, the bin file disappears and forms part of the system file and it disappears.

The chances of this happening are very remote, but it did happen to me when version 2.3.4 was released thru the whispernet.  But I didnt worry about grabbing the file as 2.3.4 was kind of a nothing update.

This thing about whispenet - when your kindle is asleeo, whispernet is off (so when you wake it you see empty bars) so why is Amazon telling us to leave whispernet on and put it to sleep?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Pushka said:


> This thing about whispenet - when your kindle is asleeo, whispernet is off (so when you wake it you see empty bars) so why is Amazon telling us to leave whispernet on and put it to sleep?


I think WN stays on, even when the kindle is asleep... going on this assumption, because I can turn on WN, put the kindle to sleep, and be assured my new books I've sent to it will all be there when I wake it back up. I do this without waiting for the WN bars to show up at all after I turn it on and put to sleep.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Will all of our books and magazines still be on the kindle after the update to 2.5 or do we have to download everything again?


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

With any of the other updates, all my stuff has been on there after the kindle restarted.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

All my books and documents remained on my Kindle after the 2.5 update.  It was very easy to arrange them in folders.  One simply slides the square button to the right and the Collections menu opens.

Pushka:  Looking at my settings screen I can find no registration date. Duh?

I'm hoping someone else catches the bin file we need for the new screensaver hack.  I think I'm out of my league.

Judith in Mexico
(Did I mention I'm a grandmother?  This is a job for a young tech-type.)


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

If you go to "Settings" it tkaes you to the settings and device information.

The first little paragraph will be under the title "Registration". It will have a little blub and then it will say 

Registered User: Lulucello
Registered on XXX XX, XXXX


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

It will look like this


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope!  Mine doesn't list a registration date under the registered user name. 

I've gotten the update, so in addition to "Registration",  my Settings page shows "Popular Highlights", "Social Networks", "Annotations Backup" and "Device Password" on the first settings page, and "Device Name", "Device E-mail", Personal Info" and "Device Info" on the second page. 

No where can I find a registration date (although the software version and serial number are listed under Device Info.)

Go figure.
Judith


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

This is how my "Settings" page looks. Any suggestions?
Judith


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It shows page 1 of 2.. Trying pushing the next page button.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

No registration date on page two, either.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Morpheus Phreak:  I put my ss hack back on but let's say I turn on wireless and I see that the update is trying to load.....how would I go about saving the bin for the update so that it could be used to code a new ss hack for 2.5?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I bet they simply removed the registration date because it is fairly meaningless. If for any reason you deregister and reregister, the date will reset. For instance once I was having a problem and CS had me back up my documents folder and do a factory reset, and that reset the date. It has no impact on your warranty. Since it has no meaning, they probably wanted to use the screen space for the multiple new things listed on that screen.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

That makes sense.  My partner registered her Kindle in October 2009, about a week after I registered mine.  She hasn't gotten the update to 2.5, but her registration date changed to April 23, 2010.  Who knows what that's about.
Judith


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

In addition to grabbing the .bin file just after it's downloaded, it may well be possible to run file recovery software on your Kindle after updating -- deleted files aren't really deleted until they're overwritten. Someone at Mobileread is offering info and help here: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=894906&postcount=11


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

But what about those of us who can't get Whispernet because of a lack of cell phone towers?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

vickir said:


> But what about those of us who can't get Whispernet because of a lack of cell phone towers?


The only thing you can do is wait for Amazon (or someone else) to make the file available for a manual download and update.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, stupid ?. When I remove the screensaver hack will the original screebsavers automatically default to those?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

BlueEyedMum said:


> Ok, stupid ?. When I remove the screensaver hack will the original screebsavers automatically default to those?


Yes they will......unfortunately!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> Ok, stupid ?. When I remove the screensaver hack will the original screebsavers automatically default to those?


yep


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

My kindle has not updated  what should I do


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The update isn't even widely available yet. They said everyone should have it by the end of May... So don't worry. If it turns June and you still don't have it, then you can worry.

Those of us who aren't in the lucky "beta testing" group (randomly chosen, I suspect) just have to be patient.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, Linjeakel!


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

lulucello said:


> I had turned on the Whispernet and noticed that my Kindle was trying to update itself. So I quickly uninstalled the screensaver hack and, voila!, Kindle updated to version 2.5. Now I have a question: Can I reinstall the screensaver hack that worked with version 2.3.3 so that I have my own screensavers back, or must I wait for a new screensaver hack Please advise.
> Thanks, Judith


So how did you uninstall?
Thanks


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

lulucello said:


> No registration date on page two, either.


I also have the 2.5 update and my Settings page doesn't show a Registration date either. I can't remember if it used to before the update.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't remember the last time there was an update for K1...maybe there never will be again.  Mine is version 1.2


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I talked to a Kindle tech support rep this morning, and she said the 2.3.3 and 2.3.4 updates are the same.  It doesn't make sense to me, but with 2.5 coming, it really doesn't matter anyway.

Gene


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> Morpheus Phreak: I put my ss hack back on but let's say I turn on wireless and I see that the update is trying to load.....how would I go about saving the bin for the update so that it could be used to code a new ss hack for 2.5?


Connect the device to your pc and find the .bin. (and if you could send it to me please! )


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

lulucello said:


> That makes sense. My partner registered her Kindle in October 2009, about a week after I registered mine. She hasn't gotten the update to 2.5, but her registration date changed to April 23, 2010. Who knows what that's about.
> Judith


My question is the same as lulucello's. With all this upgrade talk, I checked my registration date. I got my Kindle in December and my registration date has changed to April 21, 2010...but mine doesn't reflect an update either. Any thoughts on what that's all about?

Also, when I got my Kindle, I had version 2.3....never got 2.3.3 or 2.3.4...even though the general consensus is that they were worthless, I hope I get 2.5...

Thanks!

Patiently waiting for my update.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I was reading about this; registration dates are gone when the Kindle updates to 2.5.

Everyone has had their registration date changed to April, and this apparently is completely unrelated to the 2.5 update.

I would love to know what the story is behind the changed registration dates but haven't seen anything about that.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Amazon CS didnt know why the dates have changed and thought it had nothing to do with the update.  Who knows


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> There was no 2.4 update. You will get 2.5.


Thanks for a minute I was thinking did I miss something


----------

